# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Новости >  Новости харинам

## Aniruddha das

Гидрометцентр предполагает, а харинама все равно идет

Короткая, но очень экспрессивная харинама, которая прошла в прошлую субботу, так сильно вдохновила, что я написал подряд две статьи на одном дыхании. Сначала я отправил первую, и спустя некоторое время - вторую с пометкой для редактора: «Харинама – лучший вар». (Имея в виду просто «лучший вариант статьи» и ничего более того). Но когда увидел рассылку у себя на почте с одноименным названием, то не только улыбнулся. Комментарии, как говорится, не излишни. Мне показалось, что кое-кто может придавать этому словосочетанию совершенно иной смысл. Поэтому прошу прощения, если кого-то смутила тема прошлой рассылки. Правильно статья называется: «Ничто не предвещало удачи». И, еще. Воинов армии господа Чайтаньи я иногда ласково и коротко называю «бойцами». Не подумайте чего плохого!

После харинамы на Арбате 19 февраля сделаем трехнедельную паузу в связи с отъездом преданных в Индию. Я тоже уезжаю, но к Гаура-Пурниме вернусь. В Джаганнатха Пури планируются грандиозные харинамы. Приглашаем на харинаму в Джаганнатха Пури. Кто в Турцию, кто в Италию отдыхать едет, а вы приезжайте в Пури – на харинаму. (Это я так шучу. Хотя, знаете ли... А вдруг кто-то вдохновится?)

Метеорологи к субботе пророчат серьезное похолодание до минус 12. Но все же наш девиз: «Начинаем в любую погоду» остается неизменным. Организаторы второй группы харинамы также придерживаются этого принципа. Поэтому мороз не помешает нам встретиться вновь, тем более что минус 12 – это невесть что. В прошлом году харинамы проходили и при двадцатиградусном морозе да с метелью. И ничего! Так сказать - метельные харинамы, синие московские метели, как поется в популярной песне. Или метели цвета «шьям»?

У нас уже набирается богатая коллекция харинам в разных метеоусловиях. Есть и дымные, и знойные, и под зонтами, и просто под дождем, и метельные, и морозные, и даже ледяные харинамы были. Так что ждем вас и на Арбате, и на ВВЦ в субботу 12 февраля в 13:00.

Ну а куда именно вам поехать – это уж решайте сами. Скажу только одно, что на ВВЦ планирует прибыть на паланкине Сам Господь Вселенной – Патита Павана Джаганнатха со своими верными слугами во главе с Акинчаной Прабху. У Патита Паваны Джаганнатхи к зиме появились: теплая шуба, шапка-ушанка и варежки. Это будет неповторимо. Не пропустите нектара! Харинаму на ВВЦ готовят преданные московских бхакти-врикш из округа Ангиры Муни прабху. Обильный сладкий «шарикопрокат» они начнут рано утром на Ботаническом. Спешите поучаствовать. На Арбате будут проводить харинаму веточка Кришнадаса Кавираджа и те, кто обычно в этой группе воспевает. Так что на Арбате вы тоже не замерзнете. И все же мы просим вас одеваться теплее. Лучше снять лишнюю одежду, чем замерзнуть.

Ждем вас! Мои поклоны!
Кришнадас Кавирадж дас

----------


## lanaaha

эх пропустила, а когда же следующая харинама будет

----------


## Aniruddha das

> эх пропустила, а когда же следующая харинама будет


19 февраля.

----------


## lanaaha

а восколько и где?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> а восколько и где?



в 13.00 на Арбате.

----------


## lanaaha

а где именно встречаемся там я первый раз поеду

----------


## Андрей1008

Метро "Смоленская" Арбатско-Покровской линии (темно-синий цвет ветки). Если не ошибаюсь то там один выход на поверхность. При выходе из метро спросите у прохожих где начало улицы Старый Арбат, они покажут, я надеюсь, и там увидите готовящихся к харинаме вайшнавов. Если же запоздаете к началу, то можно пройти за ними по Арбату, где нибудь да нагоните.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Вторая зимняя харинама бхакти-врикш прошла 12 февраля. Харинама началась в наших сердцах задолго до ее проведения, поэтому с полудня до трех часов мы вообще не думали о холоде и о замерзающих ногах, хоть синоптики и обещали всем нам суровые испытания.

Как всегда харинама - это удивительный праздник танца Господа Чайтаньи. На это празднество Он пригласил более 40 вайшнавов, которые воспевали от всего сердца, раздавали махапрасадные шарики, наполненные любовью к Богу, распространяли книги, газеты «Золотой Век». Матаджи беспрерывно кружились, отчего глаза окружающих также становились круглыми - от удивления, конечно.

Или, может, они становились такими же круглыми от того, что в них отражались прекрасные глаза главного солиста праздника святого имени Господа Джаганнатхи Патита Паваны? Он появился на харинаме совершенно таинственным образом, однако без Него все было бы иначе.

Ну а помогали главному солисту вести харинаму такие замечательные бхакты, как Вайшнав прабху, Преманджана прабху и Василий Тропкин, который из Вологды. Звуки святого имени Кришны разносились по всем окрестностям района ВДНХ, усиливаемые зычными голосами мриданг и даже... африканских барабанов. Звук был круглым, объемным. Честное слово, люди едва-едва сдерживали себя, чтобы не заплясать. Было видно, что когда они подходили к процессии, в их тела влетали святые имена через звук, и они начинали двигаться, словно повинуясь трансцендентному динамичному ритму.

Огромная благодарность Ангире Муни прабху, этому нашему вдохновителю и отцу огромного семейства бхакти-врикш, который неустанно обращался к жителям Москвы, прославляя святые имена Бога. Сердечная наша благодарность и группе Андрея и Екатерины Анфилофьевых!

А всего было распространено более 200 газет, десятки журналов и более 50 книг. А еще около 400 сладких шариков. Которые были тоже почему-то круглее обычного...

В служении Вам, Гауранга Радхика даси

На Арбат в этот день приехало около 30 человек. Сколько не описывай ароматный нектар святого имени на харинаме, пока сам не попробуешь, не поймешь. А когда попробуешь тогда и объяснять не надо. И так все ясно.

В эту субботу 19 февраля будет еще прохладнее. Одевайтесь теплее, берите варежки. Ждем вас в 13:00. После харинамы всем будет предложен имбирный чай. Затем мы на 3 недели едем в Индию. Следующую харинаму проведем в день Гаура-Пурнимы 19 марта.

Ждем вас. Кришнадас Кавирадж дас.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В Джаганнатха Пури съехалось около 500 вайшнавов из России, Украины и Белорусии, и весь город превратился в одну сплошную харинаму. В какое бы место ты не пришел, везде встречаешь преданных, поющих киртан или ведущих Кришна-катху.

Наша группа здесь небольшая, но к намеченному месту паломничества и обратно мы идем с харинамой, и это так чудесно! Равнодушных нет, все улыбаются и приветствуют нас. А кто-то даже пританцовывает.

Если в Москве на каждой станции метро люди будут встречать красивые харинамы и вкушать отменные сладости, то очень скоро они перестанут пугаться нас и захотят тоже украсить свою бесполезную, серую жизнь воспеванием святых имен Кришны. Тем, кому в Москве страшно это делать, но очень хочется, то рекомендую запланировать посещение Джаганнатха Пури. Здесь некоторые вайшнавы во время шопинга киртан устраивают, дабы зря времени не терять. Как вышел из гостиницы, так сразу можно и начинать петь. Пурибаси (обитатели этого священного города), кажется, только этого от нас и ждут.

А как чудесно обходить с харинамой вокруг храма Джаганнатхи! Один преданный (в прошлом оперный тенор из Екатеринбурга, лауреат многих международных конкурсов оперного пения), пятидесятилетний брахмачари уже в течении десяти лет так зажигает с небольшой группой музыкантов, что собирает огромные толпы народа прямо на пляжу. Люди в полном восторге от его пения и засыпают его деньгами, а он, в свою очередь, относит «гонорар» в наш храм.

Также с 25 по 27 февраля в Пури прошел очередной Русско-индийский фестиваль культуры, и некоторые из участников фестиваля были награждены подарками и почетными грамотами от администрации города. В частности, Адити Дукха-ха прабху был награжден за его удивительные киртаны, а еще и вся наша театральная труппа.

В Москве, как я вижу, теплеет. Эта суббота будет рабочим днем, и организаторы решили перенести харинаму на 8 марта. Есть хорошая идея. А что если всем участникам этой харинамы принести на Арбат цветы и предложить их Кришне, а во время самого шествия раздавать всем женщинам?

Прекрасная идея, согласитесь! Эх, хорошо иногда уехать из Москвы, чтобы всю организацию полностью переложить на плечи молодого поколения. Я сам до такого и не додумался бы. Стоп! Но почему бы в довесок к цветам и шарикам не раздать еще и ароматные палочки? Отличная идея, не находите? Молодцы!

Итак, ждем вас 8 марта в 15:00 на Арбате. Поздравляю всех с наступлением долгожданной весны, а всех матаджи с наступающим Женским днем. Скучаю (по харинаме). До встречи! Мои поклоны!

Кришнадас Кавирадж дас

----------


## Aniruddha das

Арбат словно встрепенулся после зимней спячки

На Арбат пришел настоящий праздник цветов, любви и святых имен Господа. Вайшнавы в праздничных одеждах ярких насыщенных красок озарили собой пешеходную аллею, будто лучи теплого, весеннего Солнца. С первыми звуками киртана атмосфера на Арбате изменилась. Арбат словно  встрепенулся после зимней спячки. Счастливчики, оказавшиеся рядом с группой харинамы, заметно оживились, увидев сияющих преданных, танцующих и поющих святые имена, а также щедро раздающих милость Господа Чайтаньи в виде сладких шариков. Равнодушных в тот день на Арбате не было: кто-то провожал нас взглядом, кто-то останавливался, завороженный силой Маха-мантры, а некоторые даже следовали за процессией, хлопая в ладоши и подпевая. Последние получали особую милость, и это было видно невооруженным взглядом, ведь повторение мантры происходит на духовном уровне, их сердца очищались, а на лицах появлялись улыбки.

Помня о том, что начало весны – это прекрасный повод порадовать всех женщин, преданные не упустили возможность: дарили цветы всем представительницам лучшей половины человечества. Кажется, ни одна прохожая не осталась без подарка: кому-то дарили цветы, которых было великое множество, кому-то - отличное настроение, кто-то получил кокосовый шарик, а кто-то, самый удачливый, унес с собой книги Шрилы Прабхупады.

На одной из остановок харинамы среди толпы зевак стояла бабушка. Она очень аккуратно прижала к груди подаренный ей цветок, спрятала его под пальто и пристально наблюдала за танцующими матаджи и прабху, внимая каждому слову мантры Харе Кришна... Несмотря на некоторую пасмурность и прохладный ветер, она стояла напротив харинамы довольно долго, и в глазах ее читалось искреннее любопытство, нежность и умиление. Хочется верить, что зерно, заботливое посаженное в сердце таких людей Верховным Господом, прорастет, ведь его обильно поливают бальзамом Святого Имени...

Это была удивительная харинама. По милости Шрилы Прабхупады и Чайтаньи Махапрабху вокруг вайшнавов собиралось множество людей. В «Науке самосознания» сказано, что повторение мантры Харе Кришна – это «простейший метод медитации, рекомендованный для нынешнего века... Каждый может принять участие в пении и повторении мантры, и для этого не нужно обладать никакими особыми качествами». В прошлый вторник все так и было – Арбат воспевал славу святых имен Господа Хари! И чувствовалось, что молитва к Всепривлекающему и Всерадующему Господу, разносящаяся вокруг, подпитываемая любовью и теплом, истинно привлекала и радовала людей.

В день Гаура-пурнимы с 12:00 до 15:00 мы проведем Маха-харинаму на Арбате. Готовьте нарядные одежды, но не расслабляйтесь, потому что весенние оттепели бывают весьма обманчивыми.

Примите наши поклоны!

Кришнадас Кавирадж дас и Анна Щербак (эту рассылку мы готовили вместе).

----------


## Aniruddha das

Харинама как паломничество в святую Дхаму

В прошлую субботу, в день Гаура-Пурнимы, на арбатскую харинаму приехало около семидесяти человек. Некоторые пришли на харинаму впервые. После небольшого инструктажа мы, как обычно, построились, и Бал Гопал начал свой экстатический киртан.

Харинама - это какое-то мистическое действо. Такого в природе не бывает, аналогов найти невозможно. Она меняет человека внутренне и внешне. Вроде ничего глобального не произошло, и все же всё как-то изменилось - и внутренне, и внешне. Произошли какие-то неуловимые перемены - преданные вдруг стали все очень необычными, красивыми и притягательными.

Даже танцевальные движения матаджи, пришедших впервые, пусть и немножко неуверенные, придавали чудесной атмосфере праздника еще больший шарм.

Мои последние реализации таковы: харинама, наряду с распространением книг - это настоящее место паломничества, а Арбат во время проведения харинамы превращается в святую Дхаму. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в главах о паломничестве Видуры, в комментариях Шрилы Прабхупады, есть пояснения о том, что паломничество в Дхаму - есть один из методов преданного служения под названием пада-севанам - служение лотосным стопам Господа.

Поэтому каждый, кто отправляется на харинаму и участвует в ней, всё равно что посещает святую Дхаму, а значит, и служит лотосным стопам Господа. Вот почему даже новички на харинаме испытывают сильное воодушевление, не говоря уже о тех, кто делает это регулярно и многие годы подряд. Крупичка за крупичкой грязь постепенно уходит из сердца, и всё чаще к нам приходят откровения из книг Шрилы Прабхупады во время джапы и в общении с вайшнавами.

Очень хорошая была харинама, спасибо всем огромное! Харинама была чудесным добавлением ко дню явления Господа Чайтаньи.

В эту субботу, 26 марта, ждём всех опять на Арбате в 15:00. Начинаем в любую погоду, на том же месте и в тот же час. Одевайтесь теплее - жар костей не ломит, как говорится. В крайнем случае, можно снять с себя лишнее. Оттепели в марте очень обманчивые. Хоть мы и не тело, но лучше иметь его здоровым, чем больным. Ждём!

Мои поклоны!
Кришнадас Кавирадж дас

Для вдохновения - харинама в Китае:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYjnK...layer_embedded

----------

